# 585 front end creak solution



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

as has been stated from time to time, new 585s can develop front end creaks as time passes. my ultra has been no different, and it seems to be fairly easily remedied. for me, this creak was somewhere in the front end, and wasn't super-apparent, but could be prompted by placing a hand about an inch back from the head tube/top tube lug and putting some weight on it. 

no doubt, the creak is likely from the bottom of the headset, where the bearing race sits directly on carbon, a design that both look and time use. my dealer and i have decided that as the carbon "settles" and compacts beneath the race, the headset becomes ever so slightly looser.

so, each time this creak seems to reappear, i've simply loosened all the headset/stem bolts, dropped the fork a little, made sure the races are greased, and retorqued everything. problem solved. no creak.

my bike now probably has 500mi on it, and i've had to do this twice. hopefully it'll subside, and according to our theory, it will.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

On mine, simply greasing all aspects of the HS and spacers solved it.

Glad you're not blowing your top and getting frustrated. What a great frame.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

great frame is right. i can't get over how fantastic it goes downhill; cornering above 30mph is a blast.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

In addition to grease I also followed some advice here and polished down the spacers with emery cloth. Maybe it needed it, maybe it didn't... but I figured it couldn't hurt. 

I've been creak free for a few thousand miles now.


----------

